# rash



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Emilycaitlin

a few days ago i noticed i had this rash start to apear on my side, its itchy but also sore if that makes sence, if i touch it it hurts, but is also itchy lol, its still there now, and i have just noticed another patch on my back. i am 30 weeks pg with twins. is it something i should be concerened over or just leave it and hope it goes away without getting worst

they look lik elittle blisters but i have had chicken pox, shingles and the normal children illnesses.

many thx

lisa
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You need to see your gp or ring the hospital in the morning, as they may want to check your liver function. It may just be a rash, but its also a symptom of a pregnancy related condition of your liver,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Emilycaitlin,

i will see my gp tomorrow as i now have them on my feet if this is normal, its just so itchy.
#

many thx

lisa
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If its now on your feet, please ring the hospital as soon as you read this. It's more important that you see them than your gp, as.he will now probably refer you on there now,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Did you manage to ring the hospital? Just in case it is obstetric cholestasis, I would advise you to ring them urgently, so that they can check your blood and start you on treatment if you need it, as yoi are high risk,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello Emilycaitlin, I had bloods done yesterday, I am just waiting for the results now. The rash is still there but got no worse thank god, once I know I will let you know.

Many thx again.

Lisa
Xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Emilycaitlin,

sorry i did mean to update sooner.

the rash is dermatitas and the bloods came back fine thank god.

another question if that is ok.

i went to the loo today and in my knickers was a blob of jelly like clear/cream/green tinged is this anything to worry about, my cm is normally clear runny wet so this is different. i am now 30+4 with twins and now a little worried.

many thx

lisa
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you get any more that has a green tinge, ring the hospital, otherwise, it doesnt sound concerning at the moment,

Glad the bloods were ok,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

